# TT Roadster discounts



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Has any one who has ordered a TTR from their local dealer managed to get a discount yet. I know you can get a discount from on line brokers. When I asked my local dealer he said not a chance!


----------



## Beefy001 (Apr 11, 2015)

I would have a look at www.OrangeWheels.co.uk they will tell you what discount you can get. They helped me get a significant discount which I was not offered at the dealer. They negotiate the best price for you and can get the car delivered to your door. Great service. The order will be under standard lead times for the TTR, so if you want one quicker you will need to look else where.


----------



## Gellets (Aug 21, 2010)

Just ordered mine and didn't get much at all!

I'd looked on CarWow and in theory had about $2k off at most, but the Audi garages weren't interested in matching them... even the CarWow garages weren't too eager!

I guess that's what happens when you want a new model...still it could be worse - it could be a Porsche negotiation!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Gellets said:


> Just ordered mine and didn't get much at all!
> 
> I'd looked on CarWow and in theory had about $2k off at most, but the Audi garages weren't interested in matching them... even the CarWow garages weren't too eager!
> 
> I guess that's what happens when you want a new model...still it could be worse - it could be a Porsche negotiation!


Thanks for the input, I think I will wait until next year and see what happens. If still no discounts may consider a Porsche boxster instead.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

It's the start of the summer, all roadsters demand a premium when the sun is shining, even more so on brand new models.

Either buy it now and pay close on retail or if you want a deal wait until the autumn, initial sales boost will have dropped and discounts will be available especially through brokers.

Alternatively wait a year or so and Audi will start to upgrade the standard specs (like they always do) and you'll get more bang for your buck.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> It's the start of the summer, all roadsters demand a premium when the sun is shining, even more so on brand new models.
> 
> Either buy it now and pay close on retail or if you want a deal wait until the autumn, initial sales boost will have dropped and discounts will be available especially through brokers.
> 
> Alternatively wait a year or so and Audi will start to upgrade the standard specs (like they always do) and you'll get more bang for your buck.


What do you think would be upgraded? One thing to note is that the new TT is not selling as well as expected, so there might be some discounts on the coupe, accepting the point that Roadsters sell themselves during summer.


----------



## Geoffa30 (Feb 12, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > It's the start of the summer, all roadsters demand a premium when the sun is shining, even more so on brand new models.
> ...


Have you read that they aren't selling that well? Or is it from some other source?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > It's the start of the summer, all roadsters demand a premium when the sun is shining, even more so on brand new models.
> ...


No idea, but Audi (& others) have a track record of introducing a new model and a year or so after, as the initial rush dies off either adding extras for free or reducing price of extras... Could be anything, better audio, more bells & whistles, general model upgrades, better wheels as standard


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Just done a basic drive the deal quote on a quattro stronic. No extras just the basic car as is. The discount was £2800. Add extras on and the discount increases.

Dont mean to sound bad gellets but you should have easily got some decent discount based on that you just have to push sometimes.


----------



## Geoffa30 (Feb 12, 2015)

senwar said:


> Just done a basic drive the deal quote on a quattro stronic. No extras just the basic car as is. The discount was £2800. Add extras on and the discount increases.
> 
> Dont mean to sound bad gellets but you should have easily got some decent discount based on that you just have to push sometimes.


Please share your secret. How did you manage that and where?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Geoffa30 said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > Just done a basic drive the deal quote on a quattro stronic. No extras just the basic car as is. The discount was £2800. Add extras on and the discount increases.
> ...


As stated, its via Drive the Deal. Go there, select your model (I selected roadster, sline quattro stronic) and without any options it came up with the following (slightly reduced since last night but still £2.7k)


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I've used drive the deal quotes to buy my last 4 new cars. Got the dealer to near as meet it or beat it every time.


----------



## Gellets (Aug 21, 2010)

no worries Senwar... I tried CarWow for negotiating and it didn't work - they sales manager wouldn't budge...

May work better though with DrivetheDeal as that looks like them with a negotiated price..


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Gellets said:


> no worries Senwar... I tried CarWow for negotiating and it didn't work - they sales manager wouldn't budge...
> 
> May work better though with DrivetheDeal as that looks like them with a negotiated price..


Last couple of cars I bought I had problems getting dealer to match Broadspeed price, right up until I stood up and walked to the door, then the sales manger realised I was going to order it on-line and before I left caught up with me and matched the deal.

Just gotta be prepared to walk and shop elsewhere


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Gellets said:


> no worries Senwar... I tried CarWow for negotiating and it didn't work - they sales manager wouldn't budge...
> 
> May work better though with DrivetheDeal as that looks like them with a negotiated price..


I used carwow myself for the first time this week. Quite impressed with how it works, although discounts were about £1k less than DTD (for the TTS).

The happiness of getting your motor will be enough though, and congrats on the order


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Shug750S said:


> Gellets said:
> 
> 
> > no worries Senwar... I tried CarWow for negotiating and it didn't work - they sales manager wouldn't budge...
> ...


Same here - it takes a real shift change in your own approach but once you get it right, its quite easy to do isn't it.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

sherry13 said:


> What do you think would be upgraded?


IMO basic cruise control, proper climate control and reversing sensors should be standard on all models. Maybe auto lights and wipers too.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Alan Sl said:


> Has any one who has ordered a TTR from their local dealer managed to get a discount yet. I know you can get a discount from on line brokers. When I asked my local dealer he said not a chance!


Was offered a £2k discount on a big spec TTS Roadster at a dealership, without asking.

The Roadster market is in decline all over Europe (all models) and even at launch, Audi conceded they would probably not shift as many mark 3s as the first two. I guess there is basically more competition. I have heard anecdotally that they've not shifted as many as they had liked - but nothing to suggest there are any issues or concerns. Better news for the buyer.

Also the dealership configurator has more options than the app - you probably knew that, but I didn't!


----------



## Geoffa30 (Feb 12, 2015)

Went into the dealership today. Offered a free TT RS with delivery last week. They threw in a free massage as well.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Geoffa30 said:


> Went into the dealership today. Offered a free TT RS with delivery last week. They threw in a free massage as well.


How long was the massage for?


----------



## Geoffa30 (Feb 12, 2015)

Alan Sl said:


> Geoffa30 said:
> 
> 
> > Went into the dealership today. Offered a free TT RS with delivery last week. They threw in a free massage as well.
> ...


Because of the happy ending, I can't quite remember. As Audi's sales are falling through the floor, it was a two for one offer. I'm going back tomorrow for round two.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Geoffa30 said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > Geoffa30 said:
> ...


I thought the happy ending would have been walking out of the show room with a good discount - and free carpet mats!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

The wife is after a Q3 so been round a few dealers this week,the Mk 3 TT does not appear to be attracting much interest and the same cars are in the showroom that were there a few weeks ago.The "Audi Now" website has a fair number of TTs available.I also wonder if the 1.8 has been brought forward to cut the price and boost sales.If I were after a Mk3 I would want a good discount or wait.


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

I've tried quotes on carwow recently for a TTS DSG and had some variable feedback. On an RRP of £45,230, the best discount was £2,866 i.e 6.3%, which is an improvement from the 4.3% I obtained in March. This was for both cash and finance purchasing.

The way I see it though is that the best discount does not necessarily reflect the best offer if you're financing the car. At this stage, the balloon figure/optional final payment hasn't been agreed and there is still scope for dealers offering smaller discounts to make better offers on monthly payments.

For those who have used car brokers, am I right or have best discounts equalled best offers?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have been told definitely £2k to £3k off a new TTS by one dealer but told there is absolutely no chance of a discount by another dealer in a different part of the country. Gawd knows!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

5.5% discount on a fully specced TTS Roadster using CarWow. Actually really good offer.

I'm still don't have that WANT feeling I had with the Mk2. Its a nice car but its just not £50k worth of a nice feeling.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Dealer I was talking to yesterday was saying the price hike has been a massive problem in terms of new sales. Loads of potential TTS customers moving to the Cayman or rethinking their options entirely. Loads of repeat customers also basically pissed off at the price increase, especially when taking inflation into account and VAT at 20pc.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## The Hemulen (Jun 4, 2014)

It's quite a difference from when the MKII was released isn't it? Then there were long waiting lists and ready built models commanding a premium.
It doesn't help when frankly rip-off price options like the Tech pack hike the price even further. Considering the screen and hardware is already installed the navigation ought to be a standard fit with perhaps the Audi Connect an extra option at say £450. Also as others have mentioned, big price rises in options like interior light pack over MKII and new options like rear view camera are £275 on same platform A3 yet £450 on the TT?
I can imagine (and hope) that sizeable discounts will soon start happening and additional standard equipment changes made much earlier in the model life than usual.
I'm looking to order a roadster very late in the year for March 16 delivery so hopefully prices might be more realistic by then.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

IMO the issue is that the car is simply too expensive for what you get.

It doesn't help that not only is there a huge price premium to pay for a TT over, say, a sporty Golf (a good example is Quattro 2.0 TT vs Golf R), the spec you get is paltry and you are then expected to spend thousands on top to get it up to the level you would expect.

The TT is more desirable/prestigious than a Golf of course but people are well capable of deciding how much that extra prestige is worth to them. I suspect that many have decided that Audis idea of that premium is too high. As a Mk2 owner I was willing to pay what was asked for that car at the time as the premium was reasonable in my opinion. Looking at the options/pricing _at the moment_, not a chance.

As another poster here said - 'Not special enough for the price'.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

TortToise said:


> IMO the issue is that the car is simply too expensive for what you get.
> 
> It doesn't help that not only is there a huge price premium to pay for a TT over, say, a sporty Golf (a good example is Quattro 2.0 TT vs Golf R), the spec you get is paltry and you are then expected to spend thousands on top to get it up to the level you would expect.
> 
> ...


Totally agree the TT is just not desirable enough with current standard spec to justify the price. My wife and myself have been fortunate enough to have purchased many Audi's over the years with out questioning whether what you get is fair value for money. This is the first time we are seriously considering other options.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Alan Sl said:


> Totally agree the TT is just not desirable enough with current standard spec to justify the price. My wife and myself have been fortunate enough to have purchased many Audi's over the years with out questioning whether what you get is fair value for money. This is the first time we are seriously considering other options.


The irony is that the competition which is making the TT look bad, comes from the same group and even the same company! Golf R and Audi S3 are the mk3 TTs main rivals for my cash, at least .....


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Or indeed the Cayman. The dealer was telling me that some people who would never normally look at a Cayman or Boxster are doing so because they have been forced into looking to see what they can get for £50k. Even a standard spec standard engine Boxster / Cayman frankly has more appeal at that price than a high spec TTS. Dealer was saying people come in excited about making a purchase, hear the price and are basically never seen again! Business with other Audi models seems good though.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> Or indeed the Cayman. The dealer was telling me that some people who would never normally look at a Cayman or Boxster are doing so because they have been forced into looking to see what they can get for £50k. Even a standard spec standard engine Boxster / Cayman frankly has more appeal at that price than a high spec TTS. Dealer was saying people come in excited about making a purchase, hear the price and are basically never seen again! Business with other Audi models seems good though.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Maybe it's just perception of being a special car, rather than reality on how it drives / how usable it is?

I can see about 15 or so TT's in streets nearby without looking that hard, but only 1 Cayman and 1 Boxster, so it's just another Audi TT, whereas the Porsche stands out...


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

To further add to this Roadster thread - if you want a wind deflector its a £425 option! This 90% put the nail in the coffin for me.

For the CarWow discounted price of £47k for a new fully specced TTS Roadster I can get a 2yr old Boxter S with similar spec - and probably get more back in a few years when I come to sell it.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Smoothie, you have hit the nail on the head. A fully tarted up TTS Roadster should really be a £45k car at best when you look at the competition. Yes it's a much better drive and yes it looks cool inside - but if you want to use that VC for anything useful, it's another £2k ! I am amazed it comes with wheels.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh , have had a 7.5% discount offered on a new blinged up TTS roadster via the discount sites

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Smoothie said:


> To further add to this Roadster thread - if you want a wind deflector its a £425 option! This 90% put the nail in the coffin for me.
> 
> For the CarWow discounted price of £47k for a new fully specced TTS Roadster I can get a 2yr old Boxter S with similar spec - and probably get more back in a few years when I come to sell it.


But are you going to get the same finance deal? It would be a lot more competative on the TTS I would've thought.


----------



## Pincherrn (Jan 27, 2014)

I know people keep comparing the TT to the Boxster / Cayman and saying you can buy a Boxster for a similar price but what about the everyday costs of running the 2. From what I know (which may not be much) a Boxster is a much more expensive proposition to run than a TT or does everybody on here have enough money not to worry about this. I have a 14 plate 1.8 TTR S-Line and do like the Mk3 and if a 1.8 is released in the Mk3 I may be able to afford one. I have to think about running costs too having 2 other cars. Like someone said earlier things like the £400 for the wind deflector are making me steer away from the TT and maybe return to the MX5 or even a Zenos E10. Wait and see what Audi have to offer when it is time to replace my TTR.

Colin


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Jem said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> > For the CarWow discounted price of £47k for a new fully specced TTS Roadster I can get a 2yr old Boxter S with similar spec - and probably get more back in a few years when I come to sell it.
> ...


6.1% for the Boxter compared to 6.4% on the TT.



Pincherrn said:


> I know people keep comparing the TT to the Boxster / Cayman and saying you can buy a Boxster for a similar price but what about the everyday costs of running the 2. From what I know (which may not be much) a Boxster is a much more expensive proposition to run than a TT or does everybody on here have enough money not to worry about this. I have a 14 plate 1.8 TTR S-Line and do like the Mk3 and if a 1.8 is released in the Mk3 I may be able to afford one. I have to think about running costs too having 2 other cars. Like someone said earlier things like the £400 for the wind deflector are making me steer away from the TT and maybe return to the MX5 or even a Zenos E10. Wait and see what Audi have to offer when it is time to replace my TTR. Colin


If you buy a used Boxter from a main dealer you get a two year warranty. Deals can be made on servicing as well. With the TTS Quattro, changing the tires is all four at the same time, unlike the Boxter which you possibly could rotate. Runnings costs of a Boxer seem to be cheeper to according to the mpg figures quoted on the Boxter forums. Higher residuals to. Servicing is between £220 and £320 from an independent - so maybe add another 3rd to that cost for a main dealer. So I'd say pretty similar to the TT in my experience.

I'm keeping my eyes on the new MX5 to - very fun car but probably going to feel a lot cheeper going back to after a TT - not to mention far less power.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Audi were pretty clear they were pushing the MK3 slightly upmarket. I'm guessing they figured with the virtual cockpit and tech interior customers would be more than willing to splurge the extra. 
It always was a risky move and it looks like Audi overplayed their hand/misjudged the customer. Of course some will always buy the next TT along with first timers. With TTS prices hitting £45k+ with options alternative come into play. I drove the TTS last week... it's good but not that good for the price.
Running costs are the TT's main advantage but a Cayman S wouldn't be like running RS4/5 or an E92 M3.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I can see some sort of low to very low finance deals coming along towards the end of the year on the TT, and maybe a revised options list early next year as most people I've spoken to regarding the mk3 have complained about the options and packages along with the overall pricing putting them off. 
Considering the basic floorpan and running gear is multi platform based and will be used on anything from a Skoda to an Audi the general feeling of Audi being greedy is putting existing and potential new TT owners off.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Templar said:


> I can see some sort of low to very low finance deals coming along towards the end of the year on the TT, and maybe a revised options list early next year as most people I've spoken to regarding the mk3 have complained about the options and packages along with the overall pricing putting them off.
> Considering the basic floorpan and running gear is multi platform based and will be used on anything from a Skoda to an Audi the general feeling of Audi being greedy is putting existing and potential new TT owners off.


Definite greed... as we know platform sharing across as many of their brands a possible is VWs grand economy of scale plan to reduce production costs. That should allow Audi to price the TT at a more compelling price point.
Strangely While Audi is making big profits the VW brand is struggling with a 2% profit margin. The target, 6%! 
If people aren't biting Audi will have to sweeten things with discounts, more toys as standard or both! No point encourage potential customers to check out the competition, some will like what they see and not come back.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yep that's exactly what's been happening according to one dealer. Suddenly the TTS they wanted is the same price as a Porsche - off they go and not seen again.

I thought the 7.5% off I was offered was pretty good but frankly it would have to be 10% considering the mark-up, and lack of decent standard kit.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> Yep that's exactly what's been happening according to one dealer. Suddenly the TTS they wanted is the same price as a Porsche - off they go and not seen again.
> 
> I thought the 7.5% off I was offered was pretty good but frankly it would have to be 10% considering the mark-up, and lack of decent standard kit.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I've said more than enough about the Cayman. I was hoping the TT would've have raised its game considerably and in some ways it has but... With it landing in Porsches bark yard pricewise there's no incentive for me to change up to the new model when a previously enjoyed Cayman S with a few 1000 miles under it for the same money is there for the taking.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

RockKramer said:


> Audi were pretty clear they were pushing the MK3 slightly upmarket. I'm guessing they figured with the virtual cockpit and tech interior customers would be more than willing to splurge the extra.
> It always was a risky move and it looks like Audi overplayed their hand/misjudged the customer. Of course some will always buy the next TT along with first timers. With TTS prices hitting £45k+ with options alternative come into play. I drove the TTS last week... it's good but not that good for the price.
> Running costs are the TT's main advantage but a Cayman S wouldn't be like running RS4/5 or an E92 M3.


The TT sits between two big market segments - on the one hand, it's based on the MQB platform used for a wide variety of mid-sized cars from the VW/Audi Group. So basically it drives much like a regular mass market roadcar and has a lot of the practicality, albeit with the limitations of a 2+2 coupe bodyshell.

On the other hand, it has sports car looks and sporty (from TTS up, sportscar) performance.

It therefore appeals to a sort of in-between segment where people want something with looks and performance but also practicality, easy driveability and reasonable running costs.

The Mk1 and Mk2 hit the sweetspot and sold well. However, I think that so far with the Mk3 they have pushed it too much into the performance sports car segment, price-wise and there are also strong competitors at the bottom end, like the Golf R and even S3.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

It's a good point and one reiterated to me by a dealer recently - people are seeing what they can get and either going one way (toward a Golf GTI etc) or the other (toward a Cayman new or used) and the poor old TT is being forgotten about in the middle. Making it the practical sports car it should always have been does not justify slapping another £4k on it!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

TortToise said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > Audi were pretty clear they were pushing the MK3 slightly upmarket. I'm guessing they figured with the virtual cockpit and tech interior customers would be more than willing to splurge the extra.
> ...


Couldn't have put it better myself Tortoise... 
The Golf R and S3 are basically £30,900. Throw a TTS dress over either of those and a lil bit of jewellery... that adds £8k, more standard kit and the base price would be reasonable I guess. Hitting £45k+ puts the car into that performance sports car segment and away from its core customers. 
The RS 3, 5 cyl & 375hp starts a £40K!!! Audis pricing doesn't seem to have any real structure/hierarchy. What price will the TT RS kick off at I wonder....


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I dread to think how much the TTRS will be this time round in mk3 guise the mk2 TTRS was expensive enough.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd bet £60k ish for poverty spec and £75k for all the bells and whistles lol


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I was going to go with £54k coupe and £58k roadster with bugger all options, £64k and £68k with the things we all want.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

It'd imagine it'll start around £54k with a littk more standard equipment than the TTS.
No doubt the RS will be some kind of performance beast that'll win custom on 0-62 and in gear numbers alone but... It will likely be in amongst proper purposes built, from the ground up, sports cars... The Cayman GTS & 911 Carrera. Ok a base 911 is still a lot of coin but as with the TTS you only have to get close enough in price to start thinking what else you can have. Some previous RS owners were already thinking of something different after their current car... 
Saying all that the case for the RS might be easier make because it will be so bloody fast and Audi don't make many of them.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Almost £65k for a car based on a platform used in a Skoda and can be built if so wished on the majority of main build production lines around the VAGroup plants...pretty shocking really and would never consider one for that money.
It would appear that Audi could be clawing back all it's development costs and plant transformations to encompass multi vehicle build lines...make sense..any car on any line in any order, be it Skoda to Audi. From a business point of view it makes plenty sense in the long term.


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

managed 15% on a Tts roadster but that includes some goodwill from the dealer ref some issues i had with a launch mk3 Tt that they originally sold me now returned. Also built into the 15% is some allowance to allow me to hire a car until the new Tts roadster appears
wk27 build so hopefully should have it end July Aug


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

15 % is amazing. I have been quoted anything between 2.5% and 7.5%. If I could get 10 then I think I would be so it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Geoffa30 (Feb 12, 2015)

Got mine for free. Just threatened to walk away and showed the salesman that someone on the TT Forums claim they had a friend that managed to get a quote off the internet giving a 15% discount.

Didn't buy it though as the MK3 TT looks like the old one and is overpriced. Bought a Cayman instead for the same price. Well £60k with some options but who worries about £15k?!


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

i guess if you take away the 3% extra discount they gave me to cover a hire car cost until the new TTS roadster arrives and other goodwill ref the problems i had with the launch TT i returned the discount would be more like the other dealers out there.

just counting the days now


----------



## Giby500 (May 14, 2015)

My wife's got a TTS roadster on order. Expected delivery mid July. It's quite high specced coming in at just over 50k.We weren't offered any discount and to add a little more insult to injury they only offered 20k for her existing 4 year old TTRS Roadster that's in great condition with only 28.5k on the clock. After reading all your posts I feel a little cheated, maybe we should have tried a little harder. To be honest I wasn't expecting anything off the new car with it being a new model , but I didn't expect to get done on the part ex too. I know they have to make a living but come on.
I suppose I do have 6 weeks to try and sell the RS so anything over 20k's a bonus. Looking through all the car adds RS roadsters are a bit thin on the ground. Coupes are priced at anything from 25 to 30k so maybe theres a chance things won't turn out as bad. Just hope the TTS isn't a dissapointment after the RS.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I've literally just read that. £50k+!!! For a TTS Roadster!!!
I'm not going to say you bought the wrong car, that's just rude. You bought what you wanted etc.. That's what roughly £10k over base price with the options. Were you tempted by anything else, shop around brands? Just curious


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Giby500 said:


> My wife's got a TTS roadster on order. Expected delivery mid July. It's quite high specced coming in at just over 50k.We weren't offered any discount and to add a little more insult to injury they only offered 20k for her existing 4 year old TTRS Roadster that's in great condition with only 28.5k on the clock. After reading all your posts I feel a little cheated, maybe we should have tried a little harder. To be honest I wasn't expecting anything off the new car with it being a new model , but I didn't expect to get done on the part ex too. I know they have to make a living but come on.
> I suppose I do have 6 weeks to try and sell the RS so anything over 20k's a bonus. Looking through all the car adds RS roadsters are a bit thin on the ground. Coupes are priced at anything from 25 to 30k so maybe theres a chance things won't turn out as bad. Just hope the TTS isn't a dissapointment after the RS.


Oh lordy


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Templar said:


> Giby500 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife's got a TTS roadster on order. Expected delivery mid July. It's quite high specced coming in at just over 50k.We weren't offered any discount and to add a little more insult to injury they only offered 20k for her existing 4 year old TTRS Roadster that's in great condition with only 28.5k on the clock. After reading all your posts I feel a little cheated, maybe we should have tried a little harder. To be honest I wasn't expecting anything off the new car with it being a new model , but I didn't expect to get done on the part ex too. I know they have to make a living but come on.
> ...


As others have said, seems high, but if you're happy then no worries.

50k does seem a lot, not far off Jag F type price (with a small discount) and that car really turns heads. Problem with a TT (in my area at least) is there's loads of them, and most people (non petrol heads or non TT owners) just see another TT, and don't know the difference between sport, S line, TTS & RS.

Does seem that Audi can get away with stupid pricing when people are lining up to throw money at them though.


----------



## Geoffa30 (Feb 12, 2015)

Just done a quick F-Type Roadster configure in the Jaguar website. The basic car with 18" wheels and standard paint is nearly £57k. With options it's going to be £60k plus. So 20% higher than a £50k TTS Roadster. I despair with some of the stuff on here.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Geoffa30 said:


> Just done a quick F-Type Roadster configure in the Jaguar website. The basic car with 18" wheels and standard paint is nearly £57k. With options it's going to be £60k plus. So 20% higher than a £50k TTS Roadster. I despair with some of the stuff on here.


Apols, saw price for coupe. However think the point is that the TT however you dress it up, is still on a multi car platform, and is overpriced.

It's now getting into Porsche & Jag territory. All comes down to do you want a relatively cheap car to make with lots of bolt-ones and extras, or an out and out designed and built sports car.

I wasn't knocking the OPs choice at all, it just seems Audi are now right on the pricing limits, and don't see the mk3 sales hitting anywhere like those of the earlier models so maybe they've just pushed it too far?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Despair or not the comments made on this forum are by TT enthusiasts, existing owners and potential new owners so whether you agree or not with what's being said is irrelevant and comparing a 2.0 TT to a Jag XF is pointless...comparison with say the forth coming TTRS would be more inline with the Jag for possible costing purposes.


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Jaguar Ftype can be had via most of the online brokers with a 7% to 10% disc so i was almosted tempted


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> I wasn't knocking the OPs choice at all, it just seems Audi are now right on the pricing limits, and don't see the mk3 sales hitting anywhere like those of the earlier models so maybe they've just pushed it too far?


I think the speed with which they pushed out a cheaper, 1.8 engined version into the Mk3 product line shows that they realise that the asking price is a barrier. Apparently the 1.8 was a pretty popular model late in the Mk2 lifecycle so they know that lowering price boosts sales.

However, the solution isn't IMO to make a lower powered 'affordable' model, it's to put more kit as standard into existing models to make them better value and give dealers scope to discount/ offer good finance deals.

Personally, I wouldn't touch the 1.8 for the coupe as you are _still _paying the premium over a Golf/A3 and you are no longer getting the performance of a quick car. In a Roadster, it might make sense for people who just want a nice looking convertible. I'm happy to pay some premium over a more 'mudane' MQB platform car but for that I want decent amounts of equipment as standard and the premium has to be realistic. I'm not going to pay £5-6k more and then spend thousands on top of that to bring it up to a decent luxury spec.


----------



## Giby500 (May 14, 2015)

I would have loved her to look at other cars. i wanted her to have the new Boxter but she loves the TT. She's had a Mk1 225, Mk2 RS And the Mk3 TTS makes 3. She does keep them a while so I don't mind her getting the car she wants. It's just a shame Audi take the mick with the options prices.
Hopefully I'll be able to sell the RS for slightly more than their offering which will make it look a little better.


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

Using Carlow I've managed to get 10% on a full spec'd up TTS coupe which was a nice surprise


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Onedesi said:


> Using Carlow I've managed to get 10% on a full spec'd up TTS coupe which was a nice surprise


What did your fully spec'd up TTS come in at if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I got a max of 6.4% last time I tried a few weeks back. 10% is a good figure.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I would imagine you could have got something. So far I have been offered 7.5pc off a similar though not quite as high as yours spec TTS which brings it into the upper 40s.

But as commented on here, once you get to £50k other cars leap out, namely Boxster S, F Type among others. None will have your spec though. As ever, they have to be built up as well. So they won't have electric seats, advance key, park assist etc and won't have Quattro or the Virtual cockpit etc.

If you are happy with it then that's great but I wonder if it is too late to threaten to cancel now you have sought advice? And try to get a couple of grand off or maybe some other products such as their insurance for wheels etc? 
Afraid i don't know the answer to that in terms of your statutory rights.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've seen it said (by salespeople, not consumers) that large discounts at point of purchase of new models that haven't even been released yet (say, the TTS Roadster) has a bad impact on the value of the car in the long run (ie devaluing residuals)...... Anyone have any thoughts ?!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

sherry13 said:


> I've seen it said (by salespeople, not consumers) that large discounts at point of purchase of new models that haven't even been released yet (say, the TTS Roadster) has a bad impact on the value of the car in the long run (ie devaluing residuals)...... Anyone have any thoughts ?!!
> 
> Dealers have also said that to me when trying to get a discount. Despite this the residual value of Audi's generally is not that much better than the average vehicle even if they won't give much of a discount. Personally I still prefer a discount eg for every £1k discount you also save £200 in vat
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

RockKramer said:


> Onedesi said:
> 
> 
> > Using Carlow I've managed to get 10% on a full spec'd up TTS coupe which was a nice surprise
> ...


Hi Sorry for not replying sooner I don't subscribe to threads and forgot.

I spec'd the TTS up in Sepang blue with all the trinkets (tech pack, comfort pack, cruise, tinted windows, electric mirrors) so the list was c.£44k and my buy price was £39.6k so basically all the options were free.

Trouble is I've had my head turned by the Cayman and Golf R (very different cars but maybe better value for money).

I was driving behind a white TTS and I came to the conclusion it looked "clinical" so the there is a touch less desire, have to admire the integrated brake lights and the flowing indicator lights though


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I think with BMWs M135M so keenly priced, then the Golf R. VW couldn't price the R much higher without making it look expensive... So 2 cars with heaps of performance for around £31k. £8k more for a TTS. My best bud has a Golf R. I'm no fan of the Golf, just not my thing. Never needed the practicality but... I've driven both. Sadly the R is the better drivers car. It felt more alive and responsive, just more fun. That alone, for me, makes the £8k jump unjustifiable. Is it in a bit of a no mans land?
A lot of people are in the same position... spend less for similar/better performance or more, if you don't need the practicality/flexibility, on a proper sports car.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

sherry13 said:


> I've seen it said (by salespeople, not consumers) that large discounts at point of purchase of new models that haven't even been released yet (say, the TTS Roadster) has a bad impact on the value of the car in the long run (ie devaluing residuals)...... Anyone have any thoughts ?!!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Obviously if the price of a new car goes down then then secondhand value will also be affected because buyers will value it against the cost of buying new. Of course, if you bought new at a good discount then that's not an issue.

Anyone buying a newly released, much anticipated car who is likely to get very little discount at purchase time risks taking an excessive hit in depreciation since it's inevitable that as the shine wears off the model, discounts to buyers in the years to come will increase. That's unavoidable.

The one thing that's making me wary about getting a Golf R right now is that as the 2-year lease models start to flood onto the second hand market in less than a year's time, residuals are sure to plummet. Maybe the smart thing to do is just join the leasing bandwagon and then look again at the market in 2 years?

Anyone know what the likely deals are for leasing a TTS? Given that you are essentially paying for depreciation, they should be quite competitive as you'd expect it to hold its value better than a Golf.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

RockKramer said:


> I think with BMWs M135M so keenly priced, then the Golf R. VW couldn't price the R much higher without making it look expensive... So 2 cars with heaps of performance for around £31k. £8k more for a TTS. My best bud has a Golf R. I'm no fan of the Golf, just not my thing. Never needed the practicality but... I've driven both. Sadly the R is the better drivers car. It felt more alive and responsive, just more fun. That alone, for me, makes the £8k jump unjustifiable. Is it in a bit of a no mans land?
> A lot of people are in the same position... spend less for similar/better performance or more, if you don't need the practicality/flexibility, on a proper sports car.


Was that the mark 3 TTS compared to the Golf or the outgoing model? Would be surprised if the new TTS is less fun.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

TortToise said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen it said (by salespeople, not consumers) that large discounts at point of purchase of new models that haven't even been released yet (say, the TTS Roadster) has a bad impact on the value of the car in the long run (ie devaluing residuals)...... Anyone have any thoughts ?!!
> ...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > I think with BMWs M135M so keenly priced, then the Golf R. VW couldn't price the R much higher without making it look expensive... So 2 cars with heaps of performance for around £31k. £8k more for a TTS. My best bud has a Golf R. I'm no fan of the Golf, just not my thing. Never needed the practicality but... I've driven both. Sadly the R is the better drivers car. It felt more alive and responsive, just more fun. That alone, for me, makes the £8k jump unjustifiable. Is it in a bit of a no mans land?
> ...


Oh yes Sherry, the Mk3 TTS... IMO the R drives better. The TTS is fast, very fast but... Simply being fast or faster than another car doesn't necessarily mean more fun. I just felt more connected to the R, more involved than simply steering, operating it. 
I'm guessing you haven't driven the R? Try one if you haven't.. I'm not saying it's whole leagues better than the TTS but it is better. Sharper... That's it. VW engineers seem to be a little better at tuning the suspension & steering than the Audi guys.
Tango is the best car I've had overall... build quality, interior etc. but I've had other cars that weren't faster but more fun on the twisty stuff.
If some is in the market for a new car and the test drive both cars, of course I can see why they'd take the TTS. I can also see why plenty have gone for the R instead of the TTS.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I very much nearly went for the R but when a late, very low mileage TTRS roadster came up at the right price that's the way I went. The golf R is very good but but don't think it looks anywhere near as nice tbh and for me at least I like the the look of a TT more.


----------

